# DIY Two Tier Stand



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im looking to build some two tiered stands for some larger tanks I have that have non-standard footprints. Ideally, I'd like to build them at a relatively low cost but also build something that isn't an eyesore. The tanks are basically shallow squares. 

I am looking for suggestions on construction materials and design. The only stands I've built before were like the Big Al's stingray ones for 1 tank only. Let me know what you think!


----------



## SoundsGood (Apr 17, 2010)

*Cedar*

I built a stand out of cedar posts and cedar boards attached with regular 2x4 studs for a frame. It's holding a 75G with rocks in it. It's strong and smells nice when it gets wet. My tank leaked out once and the room smelled like a sauna for about a week!  I haven't tried but I'm sure it can hold another tank under it if I built a frame for it. it was quick to build but the only thing is that cedar is not the cheapest wood out there. Although in my opinion it was well worth it.


----------



## dreville (Feb 15, 2008)

SoundsGood said:


> I built a stand out of cedar posts and cedar boards attached with regular 2x4 studs for a frame. It's holding a 75G with rocks in it. It's strong and smells nice when it gets wet. My tank leaked out once and the room smelled like a sauna for about a week!  I haven't tried but I'm sure it can hold another tank under it if I built a frame for it. it was quick to build but the only thing is that cedar is not the cheapest wood out there. Although in my opinion it was well worth it.


Maybe you could post a DIY or a even just a sketch of your design, that would be awesome! I'd bookmark that for sure.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got back from Home D yesterday while researching raised bed designs (love thier books for sale but EXPENSIVE!! Good thing they have a reading gallery) and got to check out the wood section. I was looking at cedar only.

2 x 6 x 6 was $16 (rounded up) and IIRC was 2x6 as I remember the 6 in there.

My only guess based on that would be that 2 x 4 of the same length may be $1-2 cheaper. Redwood cedar is the most expensive and I don't think they had any there where I was. I was at the St Clair location.

Pine would be about less then 1/2 or 1/2 that cost. 

Cedar is NOT CHEAP! OMG will it cost you about almost the same taxes in when you're done then the commercial product as I've been told. However it lasts the longest and is natures natural pressure treated bug/weather resistant wood. Only thing more expensive then cedar is man made wood. That is a gold penny.

If cost is an issue and highly likely you'll have your tank inside pine would be a cheaper option then use fancy wood trim later. For my uses I need to look towards cedar as it'll be exposed to the elements and don't want any contamination into the food also because some neighbour in my area imported some wood a long long time ago which transfered termites into our neighbourhood area thus why I need cedar or man made wood or brick/stone for my needs to reduce the chance of those buggers nom noming and nesting.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

2x4's + thompson's water seal!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Cory said:


> <SNIP>Ideally, I'd like to build them at a relatively low cost but also build something that isn't an eyesore. The tanks are basically shallow squares.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions on construction materials and design. The only stands<SNIP>


Are you talking about an eyesore in a living room, or an eyesore in a basement? Also, what kind of tools and resources do you have at your disposal? Table saw? Skill saw? Hand saw?


----------



## SoundsGood (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll post some pics. I'll either find some or take some new ones. The posts are cedar with a pine frame and cedar boards over it. The cedar was pretty expensive but you get what you paid for and thats A FACT!!
The design is incredibly simple and super strong. you don't need any sealer. In my opinion it just makes it look worse. On cedar anyways. I let my cat use the posts as a scratching post. He loves it and it doesn't look bad. 
I posted a pic of the tank with stand in my members photo section. I'm not sure how to post a link here to that. It's a simple design and so far I have not seen anything similar. Everyone seems to want to go for the "kitchen cabinetry" kind of look. I finish/paint kitchens so I tried to stay away from that.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Eyesore in a basement but a finished basement which occasionally gets used to entertain lol. My father who is more handy than I am is going to help and he's got afaik at very least a regular hand saw but a rotary one as well I believe. We're thinking pine but Im not sure how to build it so it can hold the weight.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Here's a link that may be helpful:
http://www.buntbarsch.ca/index_files/firstextention.htm


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Eyesore in a basement but a finished basement which occasionally gets used to entertain lol. My father who is more handy than I am is going to help and he's got afaik at very least a regular hand saw but a rotary one as well I believe. We're thinking pine but Im not sure how to build it so it can hold the weight.


Being in the basement how many gal's we talking here? 250gal, 500gal, 1000gal?? 

I know the basement can hold up a lot on the foundation.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The stand will end up holding 150 gal total. 

We've decided on pine, now we need to know how to design it so it will definitely support the weight. Any suggestions? Pics? Diagrams? Would be awesome!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cory,

I just came across this article and thought of your thread here. Hopefully it gives you some ideas.

http://www.sandiegotropicalfish.com/eBulletin/2007July/2007_July.htm

Chris


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Great article, thanks!


----------

